# [port wanted] remove am/pm for sense statusbar [8/31]



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=954400

any devs up for porting this mod to sense roms such as bamf, synergy and theory?


----------



## rsmiff (Jun 7, 2011)

That mod is for a Samsung phone. Probably Touchwiz. You would want a mod of this other mod, I think for Froyo, for HTC & Gingerbread. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=11753928&postcount=187

*edit* Also note the location of StatusBarPolicy.smali has moved from services.jar to SystemUI.apk. But I don't see the updateClock() method in there.


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

rsmiff said:


> That mod is for a Samsung phone. Probably Touchwiz. You would want a mod of this other mod, I think for Froyo, for HTC & Gingerbread. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=11753928&postcount=187
> 
> *edit* Also note the location of StatusBarPolicy.smali has moved from services.jar to SystemUI.apk. But I don't see the updateClock() method in there.


Yeah, Sense is weird with their locations.. It is in the SystemUI.apk in stock AOSP I believe


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

so this cannot happen for sense roms? i know the evo4g had this mod once.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Im workin on it for gingerine, will post what xml its in when i find it.

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

sonami said:


> Im workin on it for gingerine, will post what xml its in when i find it.
> 
> Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


i think its in the framework/services.jar.


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Das Bamf forever 1.0.2 has the choice to toggle on or off (Full sense 3.0 )


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

monky_1 said:


> Das Bamf forever 1.0.2 has the choice to toggle on or off (Full sense 3.0 )


that is the full clock....the OP is talking about the am/pm after the time. i for one, dont really like getting rid of the clock, but would LOVE to get rid of the am/pm.....i know when it is night or day


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> that is the full clock....the OP is talking about the am/pm after the time. i for one, dont really like getting rid of the clock, but would LOVE to get rid of the am/pm.....i know when it is night or day


right i just want the am/pm gone. is anybody looking into this? ill donate for it!


----------

